# Devils Lake Fishing Report



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Welcome anglers to the Devils Lake Chamber of Commerce Annual Walleye 
Tournament. Walleye fishing this past week has been excellent for most all 
fisherman. Those having the best luck have been working wind swept shorelines 
and weed lines with cranks such as #5 shad raps, #7 countdowns, or plastics 
such as mimic minnows and slurpies; or slip bobbering with leeches or crawlers 
in the trees. Some of the better areas have been Pelican Lake, the smaller 
bays and points in the Flats, the trees near Grahams Island and Patience 
Point, Doc Hagens, the Ft. Totten/Cactus Point area, Swansons Point by the 
Casino, Stromme Addition, Skadsen's Bay, and Black Tiger. Shore fisherman 
continue to do well in the early morning and evening hours. Try using lindy 
rigs, slip bobbers, or cranks. The better areas have been the bridges, the 
Acorn Ridge area, north end of Creel Bay along Hwy 19, Skadens, Mauvee area, 
and the Hwy 19/281 area. Bass and pike are being caught along with walleyes 
in most areas of the lake.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Spent 18 hours on the water last weekend and the big fish are sure hard to find. You can catch 14's and 15's until you're blue in the face if you like bobbers.

We caught all our bigger fish trolling cranks in 8 feet of water off the windblown shorelines.


----------

